# Sid With Nautilus Into The Dam!



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

As some of you know I went off fishing today... and I carry my Nautilus on top of my SID in my side short pants pocket for handy reach down and vape between casts...

And it was a pretty warm day so I keep myself hydrated by drinking lots of water... having a pee off the boat is no issue... you go to the back and the rest is pretty easy... however... if you have SID in your pocket and you lift the leg of your shorts to retrieve your kidney emptying device your pocket tends to become horizontal and any large heavy items can fall out...

Yes the SID with the Nautilus on top (and full of VM Menthol Ice) slide out of my pocket and bounced once on the deck and then proceeded to make a small splash as it entered the water... thereafter a few bubbles...

Initial panic was that I now had nothing to Vape on the water... as soon as I realised I did bring a spare Nautilus full of Menthol Ice and a Zmax to drive it I calmed a little... then I didn't want to loose my SID or a Nautilus especially with the current rarity status! 

I'm still staring at the water rings caused by the splash when my fishing buddy whipped off his shirt and shoes and was into the water... luckily we only had a depth of around 5-6'... by now I had gotten some composure and too had disrobed and entered the dirty stinking dam... feeling the bottom with my toes...

Five minutes of search and rescue and I felt something.... Whoooo... the SID was rescued...




Surprisingly enough there was almost no moisture in the battery tube when I took it apart to dry it out...

Will fire it up a bit later and see if she is still operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

omg @Rob Fisher thats awful

glad you found the device tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Maybe give it a good blow with the hairdryer. Then let it rather dry overnight imo.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Maybe give it a good blow with the hairdryer. Then let it rather dry overnight imo.



Roger that my Vapeing Guru! I will do that!


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

yikes!!!!
if you have, spraying some contact cleaner will help as well. It is a very high concentrate alcohol in a spray can. 
Or you can treat it like a phone and put it in your bag of rice at home till tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Moral of the story _don't lift your leg_ if you have vape gear in your pocket - glad you got it back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Maybe give it a good blow with the hairdryer. Then let it rather dry overnight imo.



Whoops... just as well you made me check it... the control head is full of water! Now shaking it like a man possessed and water is coming out the bottom and the fire button!

I looked to see if I could take the head apart but it appears glued fast... will give it the hair dryer treatment and then a couple of days in some rice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Bwahahahaha - I was waiting for this to happen, especially after your iphone record.

Seriously, glad you got it back and hope it dries out and fires up again. Almost need an elastic lanyard of some sorts as pouches around the neck are not ideal as we bend over the boat rails to land our fish. I'm petrified using the mini whilst on the water as I've lost my fair share of greensmokes overboard.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Bwahahahaha - I was waiting for this to happen, especially after your iphone record.
> 
> Seriously, glad you got it back and hope it dries out and fires up again. Almost need an elastic lanyard of some sorts as pouches around the neck are not ideal as we bend over the boat rails to land our fish. I'm petrified using the mini whilst on the water as I've lost my fair share of greensmokes overboard.



Big time Markus! We need a system for Vaping on board! I have managed not to throw the eciggie overboard like we used to throw smokes overboard when we got a bite... so that's a step in the right direction... I'm thinking maybe one of those round vape stands in the drinks container? Then I have to bend all the time... next idea...

For now it will have to be either a Mickey Mouse battery and mPT3 in the pocket... or the real device in the cubby hole and just stop every now and again for a vape like I ended up doing today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (26/3/14)

Just be careful of using rice, the starch can sometimes start getting into the item you are trying to dry. Ideal would be if you have a bunch of those Silica packets lying around. 

Tip for anyone worried about a similar future event. Save up all those silica packets and keep them in an airtight jar, works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Bwahahahaha - I was waiting for this to happen, especially after your iphone record.
> 
> Seriously, glad you got it back and hope it dries out and fires up again. Almost need an elastic lanyard of some sorts as pouches around the neck are not ideal as we bend over the boat rails to land our fish. I'm petrified using the mini whilst on the water as I've lost my fair share of greensmokes overboard.


Try one of those cell phone holsters for belts for your mini?


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time Markus! We need a system for Vaping on board! I have managed not to throw the eciggie overboard like we used to throw smokes overboard when we got a bite... so that's a step in the right direction... I'm thinking maybe one of those round vape stands in the drinks container? Then I have to bend all the time... next idea...
> 
> For now it will have to be either a Mickey Mouse battery and mPT3 in the pocket... or the real device in the cubby hole and just stop every now and again for a vape like I ended up doing today!



I stowed mine in the sneaker pedal foot well at div's but it killed my back. I'm definitely going to explore the elastic lanyard idea (same as our motor kill switches) but just need to figure out the details. 


Oh and talking of fines.........


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Try one of those cell phone holsters for belts for your mini?



Good idea and thanks for reminding me. In the video I posted on Tyler's reo mod thread the guy had fitted a belt clip directly on his grand.


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Good idea and thanks for reminding me. In the video I posted on Tyler's reo mod thread the guy had fitted a belt clip directly on his grand.


Yes, saw that thanks, but not for me.


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Rob get a tin of Contact Cleaner as @CraftyZA suggested (available at electrical or electronic shop) - spray thoroughly through device's electronic section, wipe excess and you ready to go.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Try one of those cell phone holsters for belts for your mini?



Actually that's not a bad idea... will investigate! Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob get a tin of Contact Cleaner as @CraftyZA suggested (available at electrical or electronic shop) - spray thoroughly through device's electronic section, wipe excess and you ready to go.



Thanks Johan! Will do that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Oh and talking of fines.........


----------



## Chop007 (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2493
> 
> As some of you know I went off fishing today... and I carry my Nautilus on top of my SID in my side short pants pocket for handy reach down and vape between casts...
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, ha, ha, I know exactly what you are talking about. I use the same pee method when deep sea fishing for Kabeljou. Although on a rocky boat one has to keep at least one hand on something, so both hands are then occupied. And being in the deep sea, skippers do not under any circumstances come in when one requires a leek. 

Thanks for this advice, I will be sure to find a safer method, maybe find a way to make a pouch on the rod, next to the reel, to store the device when not vaping. As while deep sea fishing we do not put down the rod, except for rebating of course. And then there is the smell of the bait we use, sardines, mmmm, that smell sticks to your hands for weeks after, even with dettol, jik etc etc. I will have to buy a dedicated fishing vape device, since that stink will never leave. And diving in to fetch it, well, the sharks in Infanta, on the east Coast side of the Western Cape, have a nasty habit nowdays of following fishing boats out to steel their catch. Massive Bull Sharks are often spotted, so one would truly have to love his device to risk limbs. Ag well, I will just have to bite the shark back. 

Excellent story Rob I can see you would be right at home on our boat while deep sea fishing. P.S. When are you coming to Cape Town?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Gee, Rob hopefully you get it working


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> And then there is the smell of the bait we use, sardines, mmmm, that smell sticks to your hands for weeks after, even with dettol, jik etc etc.
> 
> Excellent story Rob I can see you would be right at home on our boat while deep sea fishing. P.S. When are you coming to Cape Town?



Happily Bass fishing is very clean and there is no stinky bait... I'm not sure I could even touch red bait or sardine again ever! I have been deep sea a few times but I always have a Gilly nowadays!  You definitely need a dedicated deep sea vape device that can stay in the garage with the rest of the smelly equipment!

We hope to hit CT sometime in May!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Gee, Rob hopefully you get it working



I know a guy who sells them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

Damn @Rob Fisher , that sucks big time!

I really hope that it still works for your part...

The one thing that comes to mind that concerns me is like a cellphone; should you not submerge it back into water to remove the battery otherwise it shorts?

I have always done this as I though it was the norm, really hope it doesnt apply to PV's aswell...


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Mklops said:


> The one thing that comes to mind that concerns me is like a cellphone; should you not submerge it back into water to remove the battery otherwise it shorts?



I've never heard of doing that before? I just retrieved it and took it apart as fast as I could...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/14)

put it in a bowl of rice overnight... Know that works with Cellphones maybe the same applies here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've never heard of doing that before? I just retrieved it and took it apart as fast as I could...


 
I have no clue Rob, never tested just taking it out in the two times its happened to me with phones; so in my mind a win plus a win equals a win. hopefully the electrical guys can shed some light into this?


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Wow Rob, that is amazing. 

Definitely a well thought through vaping system for when you are on the boat is required!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Oh Happy Days... with great trepidation I put a battery into the SID and hit the button five times... The SID with Nautilus has taken it's rightful place amongst it's peers again! It works! Hope it stays working!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

That's great news Rob!


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Nice Rob, glad you got it working.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> Nice Rob, glad you got it working.



Whoops! Spoke too soon!

The SID has a mind of it's own now and now turns on my itself... It's trying to use up my Menthol Ice without me... I'll have none of that! Battery out and let's leave it for a few days...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! Spoke too soon!
> 
> The SID has a mind of it's own now and now turns on my itself... It's trying to use up my Menthol Ice without me... I'll have none of that! Battery out and let's leave it for a few days...



more contact cleaner


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> more contact cleaner



Not more... need some first of all... still haven't been to the shops... but the unit is sealed really well and not sure how I will get the contact cleaner in?


----------



## johan (27/3/14)

Rob if water can get in there so would contact cleaner - when you do get try around the switches, should be able to spray in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

johanct said:


> Rob if water can get in there so would contact cleaner - when you do get try around the switches, should be able to spray in there.



Thanks Johan will do!


----------

